# What card readers do you use? Need help finding a new one..



## idratherplaytennis (Jul 20, 2012)

Not entirely sure this is the right spot, but it's my best assumption. My old card reader broke and I am in the market for a new one. It's been a few years since I got one and I was wondering what reliable ones you guys use are. I got the 5D Mark III a few months back and want something that will be able to fully handle larger gb cards and all of the standard cards it can take, but I don't want to break the bank or anything.

From the few forum topics and reviews I could find relating that seemed a little current, I felt it better to go off a more current opinion of you guys than some really old or outdated topics or products (example, I bought a reader a few weeks ago at Fry's and before opening it today did a read-up and found it doesn't work on cards over 2gb!!! What a gip. Taking that back to get my money back asap, thank goodness for online reviewers!)


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 20, 2012)

I've got the Lexar USB3 CF/SD reader. Works great, and will work on USB2 just fine even if you don't have USB3 on your computer.


----------



## idratherplaytennis (Jul 22, 2012)

I read that had issues with the occasional SanDisk Extreme III cards. I can't be certain but I think I have a few hiding out that are my normal ones. What's your opinion of that? Or do you use different cards? I originally considered that reader until I saw that single review. Could be he just had a bad reader maybe...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 28, 2012)

i have a couple of these

http://www.pico-life.com.au/index.php?page=shop.product_details&product_id=97&flypage=flypage.tpl&pop=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53

never had any kind of problem with them


----------



## rpt (Jul 28, 2012)

I bought a Sandisk card reader. USB 3 and all, but I have not used it. 3500 images since April and all downloaded via the Canon EOS utility.

On my 300D I used to use my older Sandisk reader.


----------

